# Moving to Dubai from Russia



## PsyRead (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello All,

My friend today asked me a question.
I am hopeful that i can find answer here.

He is moving from Russia to Dubai for work.
The company says that he may need to have some documents from Russian government when he immigrate from Russia (company has already sent him employment permit)... and they don't know what exactly is that document...

He called different offices in Russia but is clueless yet. 

In my country, if you move to another country, you have to get documents from MINISTRY OF LABOUR where they register that their work force is going to work in DUBAI (UAE).

What is done in the case of Russian citizen? Any Russians here who can guide please.

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Is your friend pakistani or Russian? 

matlab pakistani working in russia or native russian


----------



## PsyRead (Nov 15, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Is your friend pakistani or Russian?
> matlab pakistani working in russia or native russian


I am asking about NATIVE Russian.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I think this what you are asking (if the person is russian):

A letter of invitation issued by a Russian Federal Migration Service agency or a telex from the Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Call russian consulate or embassy in abu dhabi and clarify it.
http://www.uae.mid.ru/ind_en.html


----------



## PsyRead (Nov 15, 2011)

nm62 said:


> I think this what you are asking (if the person is russian):
> 
> A letter of invitation issued by a Russian Federal Migration Service agency or a telex from the Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


Recap:
He is Russian citizen. Now he moving to Dubai for good. To work here.
He already has job offer and the employment permit.

now should he contact the "Russian Federal Migration Service agency" for letter of invitation or ask a TELEX from "Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs" to whom?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice recap 

:confused2: TO WHOM EVER IT MAY CONCERN 

hmmm... let me recheck...


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

He might need to get all his certificates attested but other than that i dont see any particular paper work(im not russian)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If he has already got his pink slip, I don't think they need anything else? Or perhaps I am mistaken?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> If he has already got his pink slip, I don't think they need anything else? Or perhaps I am mistaken?



yeah!!! that is my question as well??? 

if he / she has the work permit... what else is required :confused2:

May be a police clearance report... some kind of attestation... 

but the consulate/ embassy web page (abu dhabi) says this document is required from ministry of foreign affairs (migration services) to telex it (to whom??? and for what???)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The company says that he may need to have some documents from Russian government when he immigrate from Russia (company has already sent him employment permit)... and they don't know what exactly is that document...


OK, have re-read the post and what I think is relevant here is that the company has said he MAY need some documents. Honestly, his company should be finding this out for him and if they cannot tell him then I think it's their problem not his. Once the pink slip is out he has 59 days to enter and submit the stamped copy for processing. I don't see how they can ask for anything else now. 

Two other options, call the Russian Embassy/Consulate here (can't remember if you said you had already) and ask (again? It never hurts to do that here as sometimes you get a different person who might know something the first one didn't). Secondly, get a copy of the pink slip and go to the MoL and ask them yourself.

I just hope this company are better than they seem to be from this....


----------



## PsyRead (Nov 15, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> The company says that he may need to have some documents from Russian government when he immigrate from Russia (company has already sent him employment permit)... and they don't know what exactly is that document...
> 
> 
> OK, have re-read the post and what I think is relevant here is that the company has said he MAY need some documents. Honestly, his company should be finding this out for him and if they cannot tell him then I think it's their problem not his. Once the pink slip is out he has 59 days to enter and submit the stamped copy for processing. I don't see how they can ask for anything else now.
> ...


Actually, they are not saying you will need. They are saying YOU MAY NEED.
I dont think, they will know local laws of every country.

I remember my time, My company even didnt say this. 
My friends who were in dubai before told me that my country has this law that i need to register first with ministry before leaving as they will check at airport.

So i dont think this company is to be blamed here. 

they are not saying you will need anything in Dubai. They have given him everything needed for dubai and explained him steps. They just asked him to double check with local laws.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

WORK VISA
this is what we need to visit Russia..

May be now i have understand what you are saying... yes he MIGHT require it... same change in law is going with Philippine / labour rights


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

PsyRead

i have a question for my general knowledge....
i do visit Pakistan consulate very often...
i have never heard about this registration before which you did...

Can you tell me where did you use that registration in ministry of labour (Pakistan) in Dubai? Your home country has nothing to do with your foreign visits to any country....
Yes... God for bid if you are in a legal problem as a over seas Pakistani... that registration becomes active and they help you here in dubai under welfare section...

However if a British is coming down to dubai, they have to do some paper work which exempt them from tax in UK... 

:confused2: and i am still thinking


----------



## PsyRead (Nov 15, 2011)

nm62 said:


> PsyRead
> 
> i have a question for my general knowledge....
> i do visit Pakistan consulate very often...
> ...


Bro the reigstration that i did was done in Karachi.
It has nothing to do with the UAE government and was not even checked by them at all.
It is called PROTECTOR. You can find more information on it. It is done in Pakistan and is only for the Paki gov. use.

I dont know legal aspects of it, but friends told me it is necessary and i did it.
And i also clearly remember, when i was leaving Karachi, they even checked it at airport to make sure that it is done.

May be it is just bull****, and is just a way for them to make money but it is another topic


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

All thanks to Mr. Asif Ali Zardari .... 

Overseas Pakistanis Foundation 

it is something like an insurance and gives you lots of facility as overseas Pakistani...

"Paisa bananey ka ek aur tareka..."


----------

